# Ladyfingers - Tutorial - AG doll - Shrug



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

American Girl Knitting Pattern
Created by Ladyfingers - Elaine Baker
February, 2013

SHRUG - Tutorial Photos following the pattern

#10 US straight or circular needles
Bulky weight yarn, such as Baby Clouds or Baby Confetti

Body:
Cast on 32 stitches. Knit in back loop of stitches to make a nice, even row of stitches.
Knit for 12 rows.
Sleeves:
Next Row: Cast on 8 stitches. Knit in back loop of these 8 sts, then knit to end of row. = 40 stitches
Next Row: Cast on 8 stitches. Knit in back loop of these 8 sts, then knit to end of row. = 48 stitches
Knit for 20 rows.
Next Row: Bind off 8 stitches. Knit to end of row. = 40 stitches
Next Row: Bind off 8 stitches. Knit to end of row. = 32 stitches
Collar:
Knit in front and back of each stitch. = 64 stitches
Knit for 10 rows. Bind off loosely. Leave long strand to sew seams.

Finishing - Read Carefully!
Fold the bound off stitches of the collar down to the original cast on stitches. You will have an L shape from the bottom up and out to the edge of the sleeve. Sew this L shaped seam. Sew the opposite L shaped seam. Open the shrug with the collar (curved edge) at the top and the (straight edge) at the bottom. Put the shrug on the doll, fold down the collar, curving it down the front.

Optional: Use #8 US circular or straight needles
#3 sport weight yarn: Caron's Simply Soft 

NOTE: The broken rib pattern stitch has only one row: Knit 2, Purl 2, ending Knit 1. Repeat on all rows, always on an UNEVEN number of stitches.

Cast on an uneven number of stitches for this pattern: 47 sts. 
Work in knit 2, purl 2 across the row, ending knit 1. Remember to ALWAYS knit in the back loops of every knit stitch on the FIRST row after casting on. Follow body pattern above.
Sleeves: cast on an uneven number of stitches: 9 on next two rows. Remember to keep the pattern continuity as you K2, P2 across the cast on stitches (knitting in the back loop of each cast on stitch). When you reach the body you should K2 by using the last cast on stitch and the first stitch of the body. Continue to K2, P2 across to the other sleeve. Check to see that you will be able to K2, P2 across, ending in K1. (If you have 2 sts remaining on the needle - K2tog to end with only 1 stitch.) Finish sleeve area and follow collar directions above. During the increase row you knit every stitch - making sure you have an UNEVEN number of stitches for the collar. K2, P2 across, ending K1. Finish, following above instructions.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you for the marvelous pattern!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

Beautiful as usual...thanks for pattern.


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Great shrug! You're so creative, Elaine. Thank you, thank you.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

That is so cute! Thank you for the wonderful patterns! I'm saving them all for the granddaughter I hope to have someday!


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful as usual...thanks for pattern.
Adorable...


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

thank you...I'm still working on the wedding dress!


----------



## Desert Knitter (Mar 4, 2012)

Thank you. You're the best!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks Elaine!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Cute! Cute! Thanks!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks once again--we so love seeing the designs you create, and appreciate your generousity!!


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

Again, thanks. The shrug is great.


----------



## kmrg (May 29, 2012)

I've made Ladyfinger's Shrug pattern many times. It is really very easy - and so simple! It works up quickly, and looks marvelous. Thank you Ladyfingers!


----------



## martymcd (Mar 11, 2011)

Your patterns are absolutely delightful! I save every one of them. When one of my children (if they ever get around to it) has a girl, I'll fill the tub my DD's American dolls are stored in with as many of your patterns as I can make. I'm not an experienced knitter, but your patterns look like something that isn't too hard to tackle. And maybe I'll have more than one GD to "recycle" along with knit clothes.


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you for another great pattern.


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you for another lovely pattern...a shrug!!!!...I'll make it for a young friend to match the shrug I'll knit for her....your talent and generous spirit are truly appreciated...
julie


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

I've always wanted to make shrug. AG will be a good place to start. I will definitely be making this! Thank you for sharing you gift of creating patterns!


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks again for this cute shrug. You are wonderful.


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Whether or not you have a child in the family or neighborhood to knit AG doll clothes for, it is a terrific way for a new knitter to make something very EASY and SIMPLE, and complete it in a very short time. There is a lovely sensation of accomplishment when you hold up a completed doll outfit and admire your handiwork. You can purchase your own "model" doll from the Mary Maxim catalog, or Nancy's Notions catalog. They both carry the "Springfield" 18-inch clone doll, and she can model the outfits as you make them. Then store them away until the time comes to provide a little girl with clothes for her "best friend". Beware! This new hobby can become addictive!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the lovely shrug pattern. You are so talented!!


----------



## pdljmpr (Dec 16, 2011)

Thanks again for more fun AG patterns. I love them.


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I really love your patterns and they are easy to follow! I have a very good friend named Elaine Baker and at first I couldn't understand where she was getting all the neat patterns she was sending me, then I realized it was you! Thanks again, Judy


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Another beautiful doll pattern. Downloaded this one as well. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Ladyfingers said:


> Whether or not you have a child in the family or neighborhood to knit AG doll clothes for, it is a terrific way for a new knitter to make something very EASY and SIMPLE, and complete it in a very short time. There is a lovely sensation of accomplishment when you hold up a completed doll outfit and admire your handiwork. You can purchase your own "model" doll from the Mary Maxim catalog, or Nancy's Notions catalog. They both carry the "Springfield" 18-inch clone doll, and she can model the outfits as you make them. Then store them away until the time comes to provide a little girl with clothes for her "best friend". Beware! This new hobby can become addictive!


You 're so right, they can become addictive. lol But they are fun, too. Thanks again for your wonderful patterns, I have printed them all.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

really nice. I like the Yellow.


Here it is in pdf format.

Happy Knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Another place to purchase a SPringfield doll is through Joanns. joann's fabrics is online as well. Keep an eye out for the 40%, 50% off coupons that you can use to buy the doll. I have Olivia.


I agree with Elaine, when you are done making the doll outfit, you will want to show it off.

Rhyanna


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Thank you again for your great patterns & wisdom!!


----------



## transdolly (Nov 12, 2011)

Love it!!!!


----------



## snoopylover (Nov 13, 2011)

I just finished making this in green for st.pat's day and I loved it! Your patterns are fantastic and so unique and easy to follow! Keep up the good work! Thanks again, Judy


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Sorry for the lateness.

Here it is in PDF format. Enjoy

Happy knitting.

Rhyanna


----------



## janetpurcell56 (Oct 9, 2014)

is there a pattern like this shrug for a baby


----------

